# Small asian beauty haul



## pretty_melody (Apr 20, 2011)

I received my order from sasa.com a couple days ago.
  	I got
  	*shills cherry blossom makeup cleansing oil
  	*alice in wonderland blue set of my beauty diary mask variety set
  	*Fairy Drops platinum mascara
  	*the skin 79 travel size bb cream is from the skin 79 website from a month ago

  	Im seriously loving all these products and feel free to let me know if you'd like thorough reviews of any of these products 
  	I will be ordering some stuff from imomoko.com once I get paid lol

  	For good measure heres a picture of my cute new kitty Cannoli my bf chose the name lol


----------



## sunshine rose (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice haul! I've heard the fairy drops mascara is supposed to be amazing. Gorgeous kitty too!


----------



## pretty_melody (Apr 21, 2011)

I adore may just be my HG



sunshine rose said:


> Nice haul! I've heard the fairy drops mascara is supposed to be amazing. Gorgeous kitty too!


----------



## kikidkilla (Apr 21, 2011)

wow! cute stuff..i'm about to check out the site


----------

